# passing mucus gas



## fah31 (May 7, 2004)

I know mucus with stool is common symptom of IBS and I have that once in a while. I know mucus is a nonspecific response. Sometimes I feel like I got to pass gas and mucus comes out and when I go to the bathroom to avoid this I get explosive gas and mucus come first and stool later. I saw my doctor last year and he did a colonoscopy last year and said everything was fine but he didnt take a biopsy. I was under stress last year and when the stress was over I only had 2 episodes. My question is this IBS or should I see my gastro again because he didnt take biopsy during the colonoscopy even though he said everything looked normal during my colonoscopy?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Microscopic coliits is what they pick up with the biopsy when everything looks normal.Typically the main symptom of that is copious watery diarrhea often worse during sleep than during the day. So if you have that rather than the more normal loose stools a few times a day that is typical of IBS diarrhea then you might push for a biopsy.


----------



## fah31 (May 7, 2004)

So my other question is I have always had the feeling I need to go to the bathroom and usually I pass gas and its OK. Over the last year sometimes I feel the urge to go and pas gas and mucus comes out and sometimes explosive. So what symptom is this under IBS is it considered diarhea or fecal incontince. All the literiture I have says mucus with stool and urgency but doesnt really describe this symptom or going in one pants.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you are passing stool in your pants when you don't want to pass a BM that is incontinence.While they may not list every single possible thing that can happen, I can tell you people here with IBS sometimes will feel like they have to go and pass mucus rather than stool.


----------



## fah31 (May 7, 2004)

So if I am trying to pass gas to relieve the discomfort and mucus comes out is that considered incontinence ? Or is when stool just comes out and you dont feel it or have an urge? I am having this symptom couple of times a month and it is making me anxious. I know IBS symptoms come and go but do new symptoms also start?


----------

